# zucker effect



## Dickimon (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,kennt irgendjemand einen effect für photoshop der z.B den text aussehen lässt wie zuckerIst echt wichtig.Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## chmee (4. Oktober 2005)

Wie sieht denn Zucker für Dich aus ?
Kristalline grobe Blöcke ? Feinzucker ? Kandis oder Puderzucker ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Dickimon (4. Oktober 2005)

ich denke feinzucker,das wär cool wenn du was wüsstest


----------



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

ich kann mir zwat nicht so ganz vorstellen was du genau suchst   , aber schau dir doch mal dies  und  dies *Sand*-Tutorial an.

Die Farbe musst du halt dementsprechend anpassen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

